
tink FAQ: A Package Unwinder for JavaScript (node.js replacement) - ccarse
https://npm.community/t/tink-faq-a-package-unwinder-for-javascript/3191
======
chewzerita
Looks really cool!

~~~
ccarse
I agree, love the concept, let's hope they can pull it off.

